# Have you ever had sax?



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

My thread is similar to the one about masticulation. Anyways, have you ever had sax? Have you and someone else made music in bed together? Hopefully, you know what I mean.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

No I only ever learned to blow on the clarinet.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saxe-Coburg_and_Gotha


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Malek said:


>


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I've been having sax for 12 years. I play the alto sax.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

tbyrfan said:


> I've been having sax for 12 years. I play the alto sax.


Oh I see you like having _loud_ sax huh?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Oh I see you like having _loud_ sax huh?


Oh yeah, fortissimo!! :boogie


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I tried sax in high school, but my mouth wasn't strong enough to handle it. And I was paranoid of catching diseases putting my mouth on there. When you blow one, you're blowing everyone else that has blown it too.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I tried sax in high school, but my mouth wasn't strong enough to handle it. And I was paranoid of catching diseases putting my mouth on there. When you blow one, you're blowing everyone else that has blown it too.


When I was in middle school they gave us our own thing that we put on when we were about to blow it and take off when we were done. It belonged only to us to avoid the spread of bacteria, the teacher reminded us that we had to use that type of protection.

And after we finished blowing we were given a rag to clean up all the mess.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> When I was in middle school they gave us our own thing that we put on when we were about to blow it and take off when we were done. It belonged only to us to avoid the spread of bacteria, the teacher reminded us that we had to use that type of protection.
> 
> And after we finished blowing we were given a rag to clean up all the mess.


Those sick perverted teachers :no


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

is that sex between two sas members?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Oh I have used my woodwind instrument before.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

probably offline said:


> is that sex between two sas members?


Now, that makes sanse.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

probably offline said:


> is that sex between two sas members?


I have indeed had sax. SAx. We will call it this from now on.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Lots and lots of sax.


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

Sax is so overrated. People blow it up like it's such a big deal.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Yes but my fingering was awkward and I wasn't very good.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

Nope, not even close.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Nope!


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

No, but my instrument won't fit in my bed.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

No, but I did a lot of boning in high school and college.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

I thought you wanted to know if I ever rubbed up on a sax or some kind of kinky musical instrument thing :um


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

RiversEdge said:


> I thought you wanted to know if I ever rubbed up on a sax or some kind of kinky musical instrument thing :um


Oh that reminds me, one time at band camp...


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Oh that reminds me, one time at band camp...


Well, I never denied it :um

:lol


----------



## dingleberryz (Nov 7, 2012)

Yeah I had sax, lol it's not that much of a big deal in fact it's a lot of work and I would much rather sleep then make music in bed; lol I never thought I would say making music in bed as a substitute for shagging.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

I think you've milked this cow long enough, boy.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

No, I've never played a woodwind instrument, but I've strummed a guitar before.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

anonymid said:


> No, but I did a lot of boning in high school and college.


Me too, lol! :lol


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

anonymid said:


> No, but I did a lot of boning in high school and college.


Haha.. I get it! :b :clap


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

-derp


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Whistles!


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

I've had sax while playing the sax.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm saxy and I know it


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

Well, I do like to play with my triangle in bed. Sometimes I let other people play with it too, they can tap my triangle with their sticks.


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

I've only played my sax solo so far, but I wouldn't mind joining a band


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Unknown88 said:


> Well, I do like to play with my triangle in bed. Sometimes I let other people play with it too, they can tap my triangle with their sticks.


I'd love to play your triangle. I don't have one myself, unfortunately, but the sounds produced when you hit it right can be amazing!

I think this has to be my favourite ensemble of instruments to play:


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

Milco said:


> I'd love to play your triangle. I don't have one myself, unfortunately, but the sounds produced when you hit it right can be amazing!
> 
> I think this has to be my favourite ensemble of instruments to play:


You're making me all flustered! That is some seriously erotic artwork.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Unknown88 said:


> You're making me all flustered! That is some seriously erotic artwork.


Erotic? I thought we were talking about music here :sus
*looks at picture* Oh my! :door


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

Milco said:


> Erotic? I thought we were talking about music here :sus
> *looks at picture* Oh my! :door


Don't play innocent, you can't fool me and you know it 8)


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

The deeper the sax note the better...


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

>sax on stage
>get the clap from entire audience


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Barealone sax I've played.


----------



## WD3 (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

NeveS said:


> -derp


:lol


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

i put yes cause i remember being raped. but not willingly , no.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

mesmerize said:


> i put yes cause i remember being raped. but not willingly , no.


:blank


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

mesmerize said:


> i put yes cause i remember being raped. but not willingly , no.


Wat


----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

*Not yet...*

I haven't had sax. But hopefully come soon I will be having sax in January. Me and my man will be making beautiful music together :boogie


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

No saxing for me yet. Hopefully the day will come and the music I play is with a guy I am already in love with.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

6/10. Wood reed again.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

kiirby said:


> 6/10. Wood reed again.


:haha


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

I use to, im sax less now -.-


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I've finger picked my own guitar in bed, if that counts...


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Sadly, I just play solo.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Have never had sax, if I were to have sax I would have to go pay for it. I could only if I bought sax second hand I would wonder who had it before me and be grossed out.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

edit once again..
Ive always been a sax player


----------



## wrightg1990 (Oct 3, 2012)

I was 1st chair Alto sax in middle school


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

I played with my 'bone so much in high school that I lost interest in sax.


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

i thought it was about sex. dyslexy -.-


----------

